
Shitcode - IA21
http://shitcode.net
======
tptacek
I stopped reading at the Java tic-tac-toe implementation, because what
pleasure am I supposed to get from snarking over people's learn-to-code
projects? This is a bad idea for a site.

------
djsumdog
The trouble is you can't tell what's just someone learning, what's real
'encountered in the wild' code (and if you're submitting that, you might be
violating your old job's IP) and what's just people making intentionally
shitty code for the lawls.

I had a co-worker that kept a "coding hall of shame." I think I started one
but probably lost it at some point. Don't really feel like searching for it
either. Just let the past die.

------
bikitan
Cute, but doesn't hold a candle to the commentary and context provided on the
daily wtf.

~~~
majewsky
I read The Daily WTF a few years ago, but eventually stopped because their
stories were getting more and more tedious over time. The submission is
refreshingly plain in comparison, but a bit too plain. Something inbetween
these two poles would be nice.

------
jjdredd
Nice! I wonder if it's related to the similar russian website
[http://govnokod.ru/](http://govnokod.ru/)

~~~
sigsergv
It's owned by [http://kadet.net/](http://kadet.net/) as I understand,
[https://github.com/kadet1090/shitcode.net](https://github.com/kadet1090/shitcode.net)

------
bootsz
Stuff like this is funny until you've seen & had to deal with enough real
production code that's just as terrible. Then it's just depressing.

------
zaarn
The sleeper sort is kind of interesting but probably not correct if the CPU is
doing literally anything else.

------
nathanaldensr
#164 won't even compile; you can't assign an integer to a string variable.

------
jackaroe78
Where do I send my crypto?

~~~
throthro
Send your ether here 0x28c8747f3a10c43b3a6225c751d8c03effa313b9 :)

------
rdiddly
Never thought I'd laugh so hard at something like this!

------
mustardo
How did you get access to my repository?

------
tequila_shot
Bad idea.

